# Nelson Sauvin



## Timmsy (13/11/08)

I have a hole heap of Nelson Sauvin hops at home and im taking a weeks leave as of the end of today so im curious what so i make?? Should i try and give Ross's Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale a shot? any other recomendations?

Oh yeah it will AG up to about 5kg of grain


----------



## fraser_john (13/11/08)

I am cold conditioning Ross's summer ale at the moment prior to polyclar treatment and then into the keg, out of the kettle it was wonderful, out of the fermenter it was also great. Looking forward to trying it out of the tap!!

Its a nice easy brew to make and of you have the hops, why not go ahead and do it?


----------



## Steve (13/11/08)

I did a knappstein clone which was very nice.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=405

I only used ale yeast because I was in a hurry. Next time I would use S189.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## afromaiko (13/11/08)

My second batch of Ross' Summer Ale is almost finished fermenting, it's delicious and I fully recommend it! 

Have stocked up on the Nelson Sauvin so will be brewing up another before Summer's out too.


----------



## enoch (13/11/08)

I would go an ale over a lager. I did a lager version some time ago and the NS was so assertive that the sublties of the lager were completely blown away, a bit like Amarillo in that regard.
If you do an ale with a neutral yeast you can have the same output in a fraction of the time.


----------



## Timmsy (13/11/08)

fraser_john said:


> I am cold conditioning Ross's summer ale at the moment prior to polyclar treatment and then into the keg, out of the kettle it was wonderful, out of the fermenter it was also great. Looking forward to trying it out of the tap!!
> 
> Its a nice easy brew to make and of you have the hops, why not go ahead and do it?



I am certain i will give Ross's brew a shot. It looks simple and tastey. Just asked to see what other people have done with this hop... Also but excuse my ignorance but what is polyclar treatment?


----------



## Katherine (13/11/08)

Ross's Summer ale with nelson is beautiful tried it last night and only being in the bottle for a week! I have being using that receipe for just a base and changing the hop and other factors. Just to get me started. Its nice with Galaxy also!


----------



## reviled (13/11/08)

Katie said:


> Ross's Summer ale with nelson is beautiful tried it last night and only being in the bottle for a week! I have being using that receipe for just a base and changing the hop and other factors. Just to get me started. Its nice with Galaxy also!



What sort of additions did you do with Galaxy Katie? Im keen to do a Galaxy ale...


----------



## Katherine (13/11/08)

> What sort of additions did you do with Galaxy Katie? Im keen to do a Galaxy ale...



I'll forward it tommorow have not got it here at work. I like it over the Nelson actually!  

Im going to combine the two next week see how that goes... Im calling it The Planet of the Grapes!


----------



## reviled (13/11/08)

Katie said:


> I'll forward it tommorow have not got it here at work. I like it over the Nelson actually!
> 
> Im going to combine the two next week see how that goes... Im calling it The Planet of the Grapes!



Cheers dude, ive got 180g of Galaxy (possibly the only ones in NZ B) ) and I really wanna give something a crack! 

Im sure the two would work well together, nice ANZAC combination


----------



## Ross (13/11/08)

Katie said:


> Ross's Summer ale with nelson is beautiful tried it last night and only being in the bottle for a week! I have being using that receipe for just a base and changing the hop and other factors. Just to get me started. Its nice with Galaxy also!




Katie,

Me too - That base recipe is what I use for testing all my new hops - A great way to really learn the character of a hop.

Edit: Give Challenger a go some time - it's fantastic brewed this way.


Cheers Ross


----------



## Rod (13/11/08)

I made this drop and find it very good

Nelson Sauvin Lager

Batch size: 23L
Boil volume: 4L
Boil time:40 min
Boil:
500g light dried malt extract
200g Crystal malt (steeped for 1/2 hour then sparged)
30g Nelson Sauvin (10.5%AA) 30min
30g Nelson Sauvin (10.5%AA) 5min
Added at flame out:
900g Light dried malt extract
2kg Lager liquid malt extract
Added at racking:
30g Nelson Sauvin (10.5%AA) dry hopped
Yeast:
1 litre starter of White Labs WLP830 German Lager yeast

I did not have liquid yeast so used dried german lager yeast from the brewshop

got the recipe from hear somewhere


----------



## clay (13/11/08)

was thinking of using Nelson Sauvin in a kolsch type brew. I think the winey flavour would work well. 
I've got some K97 in the fridge. Does anyone know if this yeast is suitable for a kolsch? Some refer to it as a wheat yeast 

clay


----------



## reviled (13/11/08)

clay said:


> was thinking of using Nelson Sauvin in a kolsch type brew. I think the winey flavour would work well.
> I've got some K97 in the fridge. Does anyone know if this yeast is suitable for a kolsch? Some refer to it as a wheat yeast
> 
> clay



Its a german Ale yeast so it should be OK, but it will lack alot of the character you would get from a proper kolsch yeast...


----------



## drsmurto (13/11/08)

I've got a Nelson Sauvin Oktoberfest in primary at the minute. Will start lagering it this weekend ready for xmas (Occys are celebration beers after all!)

Samples are tasting sensational, very malty (95% vienna) and with that distinct NS flavour. :chug:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/11/08)

Ross said:


> Katie,
> 
> Me too - That base recipe is what I use for testing all my new hops - A great way to really learn the character of a hop.
> 
> ...



Absolutely spot on there Ross.

Can't beat a nice Summer Ale with Challenger all the way through!

Haven't used NS for over 3 years, I first tried it when Goliath brewing was still operating. Made a reasonable drop so might have to revisit this hop!

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/11/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Can't beat a nice Summer Ale with Challenger all the way through!



Warren ponders and flicks his packet of Challenger... hmmmm.

To keep it on topic I don't mind NS but find it like fruit cordial by itself. Always nicer blended with another hop. Amarillo comes to mind.  

Warren -


----------



## ausdb (13/11/08)

clay said:


> was thinking of using Nelson Sauvin in a kolsch type brew. I think the winey flavour would work well.
> I've got some K97 in the fridge. Does anyone know if this yeast is suitable for a kolsch? Some refer to it as a wheat yeast
> 
> clay


Hi Clay, a NS kolsch with B or B Saaz has pretty much become my house quaffing ale for the masses and went down a treat at my recent wedding. I will try and post the recipe if you want, basically it is an homage to the Colonial Kolsch and I bitter / flavour with the Saaz and then add the NS right at the end of boil. If it is for the masses I go for 1g/L of NS or if for me I go 2g/L I may be able to bring a bottle to the next WCB meeting if I have any left and can remember to do it.

K97 is pretty much a doppelganger for WY1007 german ale yeast in my books and I have never found it remotely wheaty when fermented below 20C but most times I use good old american ale yeast either dried or liquid as it clears a lot quicker than K97 does.


----------



## Duff (13/11/08)

Makes a nice Blond style as well with something like Pacific Jade to bitter and NS at the end to flavour.


----------



## PostModern (13/11/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Warren ponders and flicks his packet of Challenger... hmmmm.
> 
> To keep it on topic I don't mind NS but find it like fruit cordial by itself. Always nicer blended with another hop. Amarillo comes to mind.
> 
> Warren -



So you like a fruity limey, citrusy type cordial? 

I've just cubed a big IPA with NS blended with Motueka, EKG and Warrior bittered with Pacific Gem. Maybe too many?


----------



## clay (13/11/08)

ausdb said:


> Hi Clay, a NS kolsch with B or B Saaz has pretty much become my house quaffing ale for the masses and went down a treat at my recent wedding. I will try and post the recipe if you want, basically it is an homage to the Colonial Kolsch and I bitter / flavour with the Saaz and then add the NS right at the end of boil. If it is for the masses I go for 1g/L of NS or if for me I go 2g/L I may be able to bring a bottle to the next WCB meeting if I have any left and can remember to do it.
> 
> K97 is pretty much a doppelganger for WY1007 german ale yeast in my books and I have never found it remotely wheaty when fermented below 20C but most times I use good old american ale yeast either dried or liquid as it clears a lot quicker than K97 does.





Cheers Darren, If you could post that recipe it would be helpful. Mind you my base malt stocks are rather limited at the moment. (what happened to the bulkbuy?). If K97 is close to 1007 I'll be happy.

clay


----------

